# Chocolate Banana Slimming Pills?



## GeekyBunny

Hey,
I have been doing loads of research for diet pills, what ones work best, less side effects etc.. I've always been over weight and it never got to me until I started secondary school but I never actually got on with diets and have always been too embarrassed to go to the gym and never had the money. Well I had my first baby back in December and have finally decided enough is enough I want to be a yummy mummy and me and the oh plan to get married when we have the money so I would love to look beautiful. I have just ordered Chocolate Banana Slimming Pills to help me lose weight like get to a comfortable weight so I am not so embarrassed so I can go jogging etc., I was just wondering has anyone taken them or know anyone who has. If so what are your views, did they work etc..:shrug:


----------



## tmr1234

This is not a safe slimming pill as it can cause many side effects. Even user feedbacks and reviews make this thing very clear.
The common Chocolate Banana Sida side effects are nausea, increased heart rate, increased blood pressure, ringing in the ears, ulcers, stomach burning, pain, cramping, gastrointestinal bleeding and liver toxicity, rash, dizziness, and kidney impairment.

Looking at the ingredients, this might work to some extent to help you lose weight as it has Sida Cordifolia and caffeine (Gurana) which can boost metabolism. But it is highly unlikely to suppress appetite as they claim.


----------

